# Schollen angeln in Norwegen



## leng1144 (30. März 2012)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
ich war vor Jahren bei Stavanger (Insel Amoy) und habe jedemenge Schollen gefangen.
Wer kennt andere Reviere in Norge wo man gute Fänge dieser Art landen kann?


----------



## TiMa (31. März 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

Die besten Stellen sind Bach oder Flußeinläufe mit Sanduntergrund und Fähranleger mit Sandgrund. z.B. Halsafjord Fähranleger in Halsa und die Surnamündung in Surnadal/ Austefjord bei Volda, der Bach/Flußeinlauf und der Campingplatz richtung Volda.
Gruß TiMa


----------



## kayausderkiste (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

Hallo Zusammen,
eine frage mit was fängst Du die Schollen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



			
				TiMa;3588900[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Die besten Stellen sind Bach oder Flußeinläufe *[/COLOR]mit Sanduntergrund und Fähranleger mit Sandgrund. z.B. Halsafjord Fähranleger in Halsa und die Surnamündung in Surnadal/ Austefjord bei Volda, der Bach/Flußeinlauf und der Campingplatz richtung Volda.
> Gruß TiMa


 


Bist du ganz sicher,dass du Schollen und nicht Flundern gefangen hast?
Habe da meine Zweifel.:m


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

hi

haben wir oderhalb von trondheim sehr gut gefangen, bedingung
watt muß sein für wat wohl wattwürmer, grabegabel und sandgründe in der nähe, am besten  einem berufsfischer nen bierchen ausgeben und nach 
*rødspette  fragen*



mfg


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



as12 schrieb:


> hi
> 
> haben wir oderhalb von trondheim sehr gut gefangen, bedingung
> *watt muß sein für wat wohl wattwürmer*, grabegabel und sandgründe in der nähe, am besten einem berufsfischer nen bierchen ausgeben und nach
> ...


 


Wieso braucht man für Schollen Wattwürmer als Köder?


Ein Kleinhering oder vernünftiger Fischfetzen reicht allemal.


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

mach doch, ich machs anders:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



as12 schrieb:


> *mach doch*, ich machs anders:q


 


Worauf du dich verlassen kannst.Bierdeckel kann ich auch vor
unser Küste fangen.:m


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

ich nich:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



as12 schrieb:


> ich nich:q


 

Sollen wir jetzt den Trööt mit dem Kinderkrams kaputt machen,oder ist jetzt genug?


----------



## norge_klaus (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

Geile Platte ! Habe bei bestimmt schon ca. 30 Norge Urlauben erst wirklich einmal gezielt auf Platte geangelt. Das war auf der Insel Leka. Wo wohl ? Am Fähranleger. Die habe ich auf Sicht gefangen. Waren alles Klieschen. Der Plattfischangelei werde ich mich wohl in diesem Jahr auf Sula wieder zuwenden. Hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für Sula ?


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

Guckst du:
http://www.gonorge.de/rute-rolle-0409-schaeren-voller-schollen.html 
PS: Reker aus dem Supermarkt fangen große Schollen...|bigeyes


----------



## as12 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*

jo geht auch schrimp, fetzen
aber da oben auch in der nähe vom nordkap habe ich die großen auf selbstgebuddelte watties gefangen, aber im prinzip wie beschrieben aber man braucht nicht zwingend buttlöffel oder pilker es reichen bleie, lieber
kleine spinnerblätter und perlmuttperlen vorm haken

aber jeder nach seiner fasson

mfg:q


----------



## leng1144 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



kayausderkiste schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> eine frage mit was fängst Du die Schollen.


 
Hallo,
ich hatte seinerzeit Makrelenfetzen verwendet, das lief sehrgut.

Weil Scholle oder Flunder im nachgefragt wurde. Ich habe sie aufgrund der fast orangefarbigen Punkte als Scholle identifiziert.
Imgrunde war es mir aber egal, da sie prima geschmeckt haben.

Einen Schönen Abend


----------



## leng1144 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Schollen angeln in Norwegen*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Bist du ganz sicher,dass du Schollen und nicht Flundern gefangen hast?
> Habe da meine Zweifel.:m


 
Hallo, ich habe auf Makrelenfetzen geangelt und aufgrund der fast orangefarbenen Flecken sie als Schollen identifiziert.;+

Gruß
leng1144#h


----------

